# Club Melia at Gran Melia Puerto Rico



## gannab (Jul 7, 2012)

Help:  we just booked a week at the above resort and wonder if anyone has been there.  I know its far out but is there transportation to get into san juan, etc....also they advertised a casino any input on that.  really need your help.  thanks so much....Judy


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow!  It really is way out there.  Beware rush hour traffic.  The traffic on that little island is like nothing you've seen before, so try to be out of San Juan well before it starts.  I'm sure the resort front desk can tell you all about what is available in public transportation; I thought taxis were high.


----------



## durrod (Jul 7, 2012)

The best transportation mode is to rent a car. Search other threads here about P.R.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Having a car would serve you well for the rain forest and the bio-bay.  Parking in San Juan is not readily available, and as I said, I found taxis to be more than I wanted to pay.  City buses go as far as the airport, at least, but they may not go as far as the resort.  

This web site was one of the best I found with down-to-earth tips like how to get to a less crowded trolley stop (free) in San Juan and which bio-bay is best, etc.  http://www.puertoricodaytrips.com/

Good tips:  http://www.lonelyplanet.com/puerto-rico/travel-tips-and-articles/76700


----------



## gannab (Jul 9, 2012)

*Club Mella at Gran Mella*

Thank you all for your suggestions on the transportation.  Do they offer any trans. right from the resort?  Also a Casino was advertised.  Is there one at the resort and if so can you give me any details on it.  Thanks Again  Judy


----------



## squierjosh (Jan 14, 2013)

Did you go on this trip yet? If not, I can tell you I stayed here way before it was a timeshare/exchanging place. Back then it was called Paradisus Resort. The casino is tiny, but fun. We rented a van from the airport and drove ourselves around for a week. Traffic is crazy, but no different than any big U.S. city during rush hour.



gannab said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions on the transportation.  Do they offer any trans. right from the resort?  Also a Casino was advertised.  Is there one at the resort and if so can you give me any details on it.  Thanks Again  Judy


----------

